# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vitamine B 17 in staat kanker cellen te doden

## FRANCOIS580

*Kanker is zonder twijfel de meest dodelijke ziekte, zéker in de geïndustrialiseerde wereld. Valt de diagnose, dan worden we met het onvermijdelijke geconfronteerd en stort letterlijk onze wereld in. Er werden al wel heel wat therapieën ontwikkeld die de kankerpatiënt langer en in meer comfortabele omstandigheden doet leven. Een écht doeltreffend geneesmiddel tegen de gevreesde ziekte werd vooralsnog niet gevonden. Volgens sommigen ligt de oplossing nochtans voor het grijzen. Voedsel rijk aan vitamine B 17 is volgens velen in staat kankercellen te doden. Vitamine B 17 komt in heel wat voedingsstoffen voor en wordt niet voor niets de natuurlijke chemokuur genoemd. Wat is deze wondervitamine B 17 dan wel, en wat doet ze in ons lichaam?*


Vitamine B17 is wellicht minder bekend dan zijn overige collega's uit de B- familie, maar daarom dus zeker niet minder belangrijk. Vitamine B17 wordt in medische kringen ook wel laetrile genoemd. Het is net als zijn broertje de vitamine B15 een wat men noemt metavitamine. Dat wil zeggen dat deze vitaminen duidelijke voedings- en gezondheidswaarden bezit, en dat ze zelf geen ziekten doen ontstaan wanneer je er een tekort aan hebt. Vitamine B17 werd pas in 1958 ontdekt door dezelfde biochemici die eerder vitamine B15 ontdekten.

*Vitamine B17 en blauwzuur*

Vitamine B 17 is zeker niet de eerste de beste vitamine. Ze bevat blauwzuur, een bijzonder giftige stof als ze wordt omgezet in hydrogeencyanide.
Het enzym Rhodanese, in ons lichaam in grote hoeveelheden aanwezig, is er verantwoordelijk voor dat deze giftige hydrogeencyanide wordt omgezet in nuttige en dus gezonde stoffen voor je lichaam. Kankercellen bevatten dit nuttige enzym echter niet. De aanwezigheid van blauwzuur in vitamine B 17 heeft dus geen enkele invloed op je gezondheid. 

*Kankercellen maken blauwzuur aan*

Alleen kankercellen bevatten het enzym Beta- glucosidase dat blauwzuur aanmaakt. Deze cellen missen het enzym Rhodanese, dat het gif onschadelijk maakt en omzet naar deze voor onze gezondheid gunstige stoffen. Bij een voldoende hoeveelheid vitaminen B17 in je lichaam zullen kankercellen uiteindelijk afsterven.﻿

*Laetrile behandeling*

In sommige gevallen wordt nu al kanker bestreden met vitamine B17. Dan wordt het de laetrine- behandeling gevoeld. Het inzetten van deze behandeling staat eigenlijk nog in zijn kinderschoenen en is eigenlijk nog erg marginaal. Over het waarom van het veel te .../...

*Link naar dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

de link werkt niet François... sorry

----------


## parfum

Jammer dat ik de link niet kan openen, wij zijn n.l. zéér geintresseerd in de B17vitamine. 
B17 komt voor in abrikozenpitten (gedroogde en gepelde), het schijnt een bron van B17 vitamine te zijn. Wij gebruiken de pitten ook tegen kanker, het zijn bittere pitten die voor sommige mensen moeilijk te eten zijn. Persoonlijk vind ik ze niet vies, het lijkt op de smaak van bitterkoekjes, voor mijn man maal ik ze fijn, op die manier kan hij diverse keren per dag een flinke theelepel van dit poeder met wat water doorslikken, dat gaat prima.
Het heeft hem al een 1 jaar langer leven opgeleverd......daar zijn wij uiteraard heel erg blij mee en wij hopen dat dit nog lang zo mag blijven.
Vorig jaar januari kreeg hij te horen dat hij nog hooguit 2 maanden te leven zou hebben.......wij zijn toen direct met o.a.de pitten begonnen, maar ook met nóg meer anti-kanker middelen op natuurlijke wijze, zoals zuurzak, guanabana capsules, guanabana-sap en lemongrass, dit alles zou kanker stoppen te groeien. Ik hoop dat ik hier meer mensen mee heb kunnen helpen. :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

Hier is de juiste link naar het artikel van Francois.

----------


## parfum

Dank je wél Flogiston, ik heb het meteen uitgeprint...
we gaan er maar gewoon mee door, dit bericht stimuleert nóg meer....

grts. Parfum

----------

